# Thinking about getting a classic bike while deciding what to do.



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

I decided to get an old classic Trek for a several reasons. 

It is better than what I am using. 

It can get a better idea of size, a way to see if too large or too small without a big investment. It might help me do better on estimating size when getting the bike I am looking for. 

I figure I can sell it after I decide what to do at less depreciation than I see happening on newer bikes.

The old classic might fit fine and turn out to be good enough for what I am wanting to do.

Wish me luck

.


----------



## RoadSwag (Aug 19, 2011)

I just recently (less than a week ago) got this! 
EDIT: Year and model is in my signature











It rides so smooth, its very stiff and responsive. I love killing miles on this already  and when i have this in the future, it will be who knows.. 40 years old? starts to get worth money if i can take care of her lol


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

RoadSwag said:


> I just recently (less than a week ago) got this!
> EDIT: Year and model is in my signature
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bike.


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

What I have coming is a 1986 Trek 520 Cirrus. 

My list of new bikes that I have so far been considering is a Trek 520, Surly Pacer, Surly Cross Check, and the Surly Long Haul Trucker. I have been looking at other bikes to add to the consideration list.

The fact that a Trek 520 was on the list is good I think in this case, I will be able to see if this is the right frame size for me as I am guessing the Geometry has not changed much.

It is possible this vintage Trek 520 will fit fine and meet my needs, if I do end up selling it I will try and break even but if I turn a small loss I will have gained some knowledge from this I hope.

If this becomes a keeper two bikes become a real possibility.as my bike budget is $1400-$1500 and I have used $398.00 of it. 

I am going to continue to ask questions and such to try and get my bike needs met.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jsidney said:


> What I have coming is a 1986 Trek 520 Cirrus.


Very nice bike, with a good frame made from classic Reynolds 531 tubing. If it is, in fact, a 1986 (side-pull brakes), you lucked out on the wheel size: it had the modern 700C. For some strange reason, Trek went back to the old 27-inch wheel size with the 1987 520 Cirrus. As you may know, the Trek 520 is still around and other than having been given a sloping top tube (arghhh!), hasn't changed all that much.

Keep in mind that you'll probably have to search around a bit for some parts should you need them, like a 5-speed freewheel. Resist the urge to "modernize" your find. It would turn the bike into a deep money-pit.

Here's the 1986 Trek catalog:
http://www.vintage-trek.com/images/trek/86TrekCatalog.pdf

BTW: I linked a 26-inch wheeled Surly Long Haul trucker in one of your other threads yesterday. Here's the 700C-wheeled Long Haul Trucker (56 cm and larger). Couldn't find it yesterday:
Surly Long Haul Trucker Bike 700C at JensonUSA.com


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

wim said:


> Keep in mind that you'll probably have to search around a bit for some parts should you need them, like a 5-speed freewheel. Resist the urge to "modernize" your find. It would turn the bike into a deep money-pit.


+1. I have a bike of about the same vintage I ride to school. I stick with 1:1 replacements of almost everything. With a little clicking around, all necessary maintenance parts for bikes this age are still in production and still available.


----------



## Peter_leo (Aug 26, 2011)

Trek 520 features a compliant chromoly frame and fork for all-day comfort and stability — even when you're carrying a load. Plus, its Dura-Ace/LX shifting is slick and smooth with a wide-range 27-speed drivetrain that makes easy work of long rides and big climbs, and its linear-pull brakes stop you with authority.

source:Trek 520 - Village Cycle Center - The Bike Experts in Chicago for Bicycle Sales and Service


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

wim said:


> Very nice bike, with a good frame made from classic Reynolds 531 tubing. If it is, in fact, a 1986 (side-pull brakes), you lucked out on the wheel size: it had the modern 700C. For some strange reason, Trek went back to the old 27-inch wheel size with the 1987 520 Cirrus. As you may know, the Trek 520 is still around and other than having been given a sloping top tube (arghhh!), hasn't changed all that much.
> 
> Keep in mind that you'll probably have to search around a bit for some parts should you need them, like a 5-speed freewheel. Resist the urge to "modernize" your find. It would turn the bike into a deep money-pit.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with a sloped tube?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm sure there are some practical problems, but my perception is it's mostly that people don't like the look.

Classic bikes have a horizontal top tube. Mountain bikes have had sloping top tubes for ages, and road bikes picked it up a few years ago. I don't mind it on my 'cross bike, but the top tube isn't very sloped and the bike looks kind of mountain bikey anyway. Some road bikes with more sloped top tubes look a bit goofy, and a much longer seat post is required. Which isn't a huge deal, but also looks goofy.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jsidney said:


> What's wrong with a sloped tube?


Just a personal thing. I don't like the looks of a sloped top tube on a steel frame. Functionally, nothing wrong with it at all.


----------

